# Great Couple Hours



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Had a picture perfect sunrise yesterday so of course I took a picture of it! I also saw dozens of Dolphin and caught almost as many Tautog while on my jet ski in the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice as usual


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Brian, what type of case do you use for your camera?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Great pictures! Your PMâ€™s are shut off so Iâ€™m just trying to get ahold of you. My family and I have been traveling the states and we are going to be at outer banks NC. I know the tuna fishing is supposed to be pretty good around this time and into the spring. Any recommendations on guides in this area or any other fishing I should be looking for? I have most of my inshore stuff from Texas. We will be there in mid January for a few days at the Cape Hatteras KOA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

